
6 Venture Capital Blogs Everyone Should Read - jordhy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/joemaddalone/2012/03/16/6-venture-capital-blogs-you-should-read/
======
abiekatz
I really like the list of VC blogs here:
[http://larrycheng.com/2011/01/19/venture-capital-vc-blog-
dir...](http://larrycheng.com/2011/01/19/venture-capital-vc-blog-
directory-2011-edition/)

They are ranked by the number of page views which is a decent proxy for
quality.

